# Charles Drelincourt on Rome’s reversion to Jewish ceremonies and pagan notions of temporal power



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2021)

... Our Saviour Jesus Christ, who is the body and truth of all the shadows and figures of the Mosaical Law, hath put away by his own proper blood all those ordinances, and hath fixed them to his crosse, according to the saying of the Apostle,_ He hath blotted out the handwriting of ordinances which was against us, and took it away, nailing it to his crosse._ The Church of Rome hath not been content to repatch the vail of Ceremonies which Christ Jesus hath torn by his death: but which is more she hath thereto sowed all sorts of pieces and patches, which she hath borrowed of ancient Paganism.

And indeed it is of the ancient Pagans that she hath learned to join the spiritual power with the temporal: for Jesus Christ did not exercise on earth any power or jurisdiction temporal, insomuch as he refused to divide the inheritance between two brothers. But the heathen Emperors did join both the powers together, qualifying themselves, for the most part, Emperors and Sovereign Pontiffs. So the Popes boast of both the swords, holding that Jesus Christ hath given them both the earthly and the heavenly Empire. To manifest that this is the Beast to which the Dragon viz. the Ethnic Empire gave his throne. Rev. 13. ...

For more, see Charles Drelincourt on Rome’s reversion to Jewish ceremonies and pagan notions of temporal power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

